# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Hack] All about the Lua/framework etc Hacks

## senjin1987

Hello everyboddy,

my english isnt so good and thats the resson why i ask for some guides about the framework/lua/Lib thinks.

i have downloadet all from juju and so.. but i dont know what i should to do with this thinks...

please can explaine me some guy how does it work and tell me this step by step... 

im not so fit with c++ and frameworks and all this hot stuff... but i want to learn  :Smile:  .... maye n german but english is ok so...


so i hope for a fast answer... see ya..

----------


## crunk001

Link to what you are looking for

PS: This forum is EN only. el1tepvpers is half, 3/4 german

----------


## senjin1987

> Link to what you are looking for



soo lol..... :/ you mean i didnt search with google?... i have search soo long but i dont finde a tutorial for start the hack from juju.... i have the data´s but i didnt know how can i start it ... i need a interface for this so like this. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/elde...youll-see.html how can make that its work so...?

----------


## senjin1987

and the link : http://eso.jujubosc.com/ is down or not existent no more....exist a other new link ?

----------


## senjin1987

nobody can help me? to explaine?

----------

